# Gaggia Classic Modifications



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all,

Just acquired a gaggia classic and was wondering what mods people have done to them, except changing the wand

thanks in advance for sharing


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Preheat coil, PID, OPV, pressure stat.

These are the main big ones.

Some people plumb in and I even saw someone add a rotary pump.....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Preheat coil, PID, OPV, pressure stat.
> 
> These are the main big ones.
> 
> Some people plumb in and I even saw someone add a rotary pump.....


Have you added a pre heat coil? I'd be tempted but I've no engineering background and don't know if I'd wreck it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm waiting for my classic to arrive in the post; the coil is cheap, so I'll grab the things that I need and add a coil and gauge and do the OPV mod, while I'm at it, after it arrives.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I'm waiting for my classic to arrive in the post; the coil is cheap, so I'll grab the things that I need and add a coil and gauge and do the OPV mod, while I'm at it, after it arrives.


I used a portafilter pressure gauge (DIY) to do the opv mod. I'd be interested in seeing how you get on with a preheat coil. I have a PID on mine so think the preheat would help. Pics would be useful when you get round to it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> I used a portafilter pressure gauge (DIY) to do the opv mod. I'd be interested in seeing how you get on with a preheat coil. I have a PID on mine so think the preheat would help. Pics would be useful when you get round to it.


Do you still have the gauge?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah but I use the spouted portafilter at times so the gauge is off it. They're pretty cheap on eBay and just need a reducing nut.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> Yeah but I use the spouted portafilter at times so the gauge is off it. They're pretty cheap on eBay and just need a reducing nut.


What was installing the PID like, Auber?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> What was installing the PID like, Auber?


I bought an auber kit, didnt think my skills would be up to installing and programming one off eBay. The instructions were good and easy to fit with all the piggy back clips. I took over an hour bit was very careful checking all connections. I had a problem with mine though, the shot timer function failed to trigger the shot if the machine was left to warm up for any more than 30mins. Contacted auber and the sent a new one out before my return even reached them so very pleased with their service and the new one is working fine.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> I bought an auber kit, didnt think my skills would be up to installing and programming one off eBay. The instructions were good and easy to fit with all the piggy back clips. I took over an hour bit was very careful checking all connections. I had a problem with mine though, the shot timer function failed to trigger the shot if the machine was left to warm up for any more than 30mins. Contacted auber and the sent a new one out before my return even reached them so very pleased with their service and the new one is working fine.


I see, is it worth doing do you think?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I see, is it worth doing do you think?


I'm very happy with it. Just makes it easier go use. I'm not quite ready to change machine yet and I'd rather wait and make one big step to my next machine so this will keep me interested in the classic for now. I have the pre infusion model and the difference it makes to steaming was well worth the upgrade.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I see.

I really can't wait to get my classic.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Half the fun is modifying it!


----------



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

some great ideas, did not know you could do so much to them


----------

